# rapid LED kit



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am currently pinching the pennies to save up for an LED lighting system. I was considering this kit:

http://www.rapidled.com/24-led-plug-n-play-retrofit-kit-dimmable/

What else would I require in addition to this kit and what would it cost me most importantly 

This would be going over my Osaka tank. Much reading leads me to believe that 24 LEDs should be fine for coverage and intensity. But I am open to everyones opinions and experience.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Heatsinks, Hanging kits, timer....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you could break up the colors I would. Like go with 16 blues and 8 whites

Also, what Chromey said


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I should had said the colours too, Damn Im just too slow.

I like more blue then White so i have too agree with altcharacter.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

They (Rapid) might also offer Violet which I really like. I did an aquastlye 24 kit build. I did 2 strips on u-channels, each strip has a driver. I did 6 violet and 6 royal blue on one strip and 4 royal blue and 8 white on the other strip. Looks great to me. 
The Aquastyle kits are way cheaper but use Brudelux LEDS and not Cree's. I am sure the Cree's are better but lots of people are happy (including me) with Bridgelux.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> They (Rapid) might also offer Violet which I really like. I did an aquastlye 24 kit build. I did 2 strips on u-channels, each strip has a driver. I did 6 violet and 6 royal blue on one strip and 4 royal blue and 8 white on the other strip. Looks great to me.
> The Aquastyle kits are way cheaper but use Brudelux LEDS and not Cree's. I am sure the Cree's are better but lots of people are happy (including me) with Bridgelux.


WOW thast seriously affordable. Anyone else have any experience with these units before I part with my hard earned $


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I ordered 16 LED's from RapidLED and it was during the postal strike a few years ago. Even though I had clicked on UPS shipping they shipped it thru USPS instead and after a month I had inquired with them to see what was happening and they offered to send an extra set out to me via UPS regardless if the other set showed up.

A few days later I got a shipment of LED's from UPS and a week after that I got my shipment from Canada Post. The guy at RapidLED wanted me to keep the extra set as a way of saying "sorry"

Their customer service is top notch and their product can't be beat in my opinion.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ask Liz too, She put together a Very big Kit from Rapid, And is Very happy with it.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I ordered 16 LED's from RapidLED and it was during the postal strike a few years ago. Even though I had clicked on UPS shipping they shipped it thru USPS instead and after a month I had inquired with them to see what was happening and they offered to send an extra set out to me via UPS regardless if the other set showed up.
> 
> A few days later I got a shipment of LED's from UPS and a week after that I got my shipment from Canada Post. The guy at RapidLED wanted me to keep the extra set as a way of saying "sorry"
> 
> Their customer service is top notch and their product can't be beat in my opinion.


Damn! That awesome, did you ever get hit with customs for UPS?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nope, I think the order was too small so I never got hit.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the views so far. How about this kit?

http://www.rapidled.com/8-x-solderless-triple-puck-kit-with-dimmable-drivers/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Look!!! It's a knockoff AI sol at half the price!!!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So Alt, does that mean its worth a pop?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Heck yeah man, that looks like a pretty mean setup. You get all the satisfaction you would get with an AI sol but half the price. I'm sure the spectrums aren't exactly like the Sol but what do you expect for half price. This should be a very good introductory light that you shouldn't need to change for a long time.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me know what you decide on! that looks crazy cool!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

there is a huge thread in RC about the cheaper LED's from China:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2110092

(warning 50 pages of reading!)

And from that thread there is a company in Niagra Falls
http://www.aquariumleds.com/categories/Aquarium-LED-Lighting/

If you look throughthe thread above, they mention that this company is in Canada (shipped though YYZ) even though the website says based in Niagra Falls NY


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

The LED's in this set are Crees, and I believe all Cree LEDs are made in the USA. 

The set is good, although the heatsink might be a little too short/narrow for you tank. It would probably work, but you'd have to hang it very high to get good coverage/spread. The price is very good though, for $220 you can't go wrong  In my opinion, if you went with a DIY build you would be better off. That way you can customize your led layout, colors, choose your heatsink length, optics, etc... As far as the electrical goes, if you have a basic knowledge of circuits and some soldering skills you're all set. You would have to add another $100 for the electrical supplies though, so that would substantailly increase your intial investment. I was lucky since I already had most of the electrical supplies needed. Bottom line is it comes down to what you want in the end, and how much time, money and effort you're willing to put in it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know the guys at RapidLED are good at customer service so you could always ask to exchange the heat sink for a longer one that they might have.

Also, since Cree's are made in the USA they fall under the NAFTA and you don't have to pay taxes on them. If you get dinged for duties, just fill out the online form and you'll get your duty money back within 6 weeks or so.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Kooka said:


> The LED's in this set are Crees, and I believe all Cree LEDs are made in the USA.
> 
> The set is good, although the heatsink might be a little too short/narrow for you tank. It would probably work, but you'd have to hang it very high to get good coverage/spread. The price is very good though, for $220 you can't go wrong  In my opinion, if you went with a DIY build you would be better off. That way you can customize your led layout, colors, choose your heatsink length, optics, etc... As far as the electrical goes, if you have a basic knowledge of circuits and some soldering skills you're all set. You would have to add another $100 for the electrical supplies though, so that would substantailly increase your intial investment. I was lucky since I already had most of the electrical supplies needed. Bottom line is it comes down to what you want in the end, and how much time, money and effort you're willing to put in it.


If I can make mine look as awesome as your setup I would go DIY I am just not convinced by my own abilities.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's all plug n play with that setup. The LED's are all on plugs and they get glued in place so there's no messing up. If you want some help I'd be glad to come by if you chose this.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok so this thread has convinced me to go with Rapidled.........I just need to pinch the pennies for a couple of months


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I was starting to think the same thing then I noticed that rapidled doesn't seem to have stock of a few things in their kit. They are substituting heat sinks and other items so pay attention to what you want. You may not get exactly what you see on the website. I started looking ar ReefLEDlights.com as the pricing seems comparable.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Their sales rep Mike is extremely accomodating and you should be able to iron out any problems with him. Just make sure to state exactly what you want and he'll work it out. 

As for the customs fees, I ordered around $150 worth of stuff from them and I never got hit with with them.


----------

